# Nervous Newbie - Can You Help Me Understand My Results?



## minihart (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm completely new to the world of thyroid stuff, and requested a blood panel recently just to be safe (my mom and aunt developed thyroid issues later in life, and I've been experiencing symptoms that could be thyroid related or possibly aren't.)

Here are my basic results:

TSH: *1.3* miu/l (optimal)
Free T3: *3.7 pmol/l *(reference range 2.9 - 6.0 pmol/l)
Free T4: *9.7 pmol/l* (reference range 7.2 - 21.0 pmol/l)

If optimal FT3 is the upper 1/3 of the range, that would be 4.9.
If optmal FT4 is about mid-range, that would be 14.

So I'm low on those two. What should I do??

Thank you


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My first question is do you have any symptoms? If not, I wouldn't do much other than watch it...if yes, well..it would be time to start medication.


----------



## minihart (Mar 26, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> My first question is do you have any symptoms? If not, I wouldn't do much other than watch it...if yes, well..it would be time to start medication.


Thanks for the response!

At this time I don't really think I'm symptomatic. I've had a few pesky lbs lingering around since mid-winter, but other than that, there's not much I can detect. I'm just worried about the very low T3 result.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I do know I personally would not be happy with those numbers. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range provided by the lab for that test result.

So...................................have you talked to your doc about this? That is what I would do as a first step.


----------



## minihart (Mar 26, 2014)

Andros said:


> I do know I personally would not be happy with those numbers. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range provided by the lab for that test result.
> 
> So...................................have you talked to your doc about this? That is what I would do as a first step.


Thanks, Andros.

I have an appointment next week with my GP, who I doubt will be much help with this. She seems to be pretty happy about anything in "range" as opposed to optimal.

I've requested a referral to an Endo and have an appointment coming up with a Naturopath who specializes in thyroid/hormones/overall balance.

Would you suggest I pursue any kind of treatment right away? Natural desiccated thyroid, supplements based on further blood work?


----------

